# "Doctor, my eyes...."



## JPAZ (Jul 21, 2013)

So, I took the M with the 22 to visit my son. It is small and can almost fit in a pocket. I've had relatively good luck with the focus (except when trying to get a "lock" on a moving sign on a taxicab roof that was way backlit but that's why we all still have DSLR'Ss).

The biggest issue for me is using the LCD to frame and focus. I am at an age where close up vision is difficult without glasses. This is most difficult in bright sunlight. with my DSLR viewfinder it is not an issue. I know I can get an optical viewfinder and put it in the hot-shoe and have looked at that thread. But, I know I am not alone in this. What are you all doing?


----------



## BL (Jul 21, 2013)

If LCD brightness is an issue, you can map the trash button to max LCD brightness under the custom functions.

I like using this option for when i pass from indoor to outdoor, and is how I typically map that button 80% of the time.


----------



## archiea (Jul 21, 2013)

BL said:


> If LCD brightness is an issue, you can map the trash button to max LCD brightness under the custom functions.
> 
> I like using this option for when i pass from indoor to outdoor, and is how I typically map that button 80% of the time.



Great tip BL. That also helps against accidental image erasures. It helps lock into the habit of using "erase images" in the menu to edit the photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2013)

archiea said:


> That also helps against accidental image erasures. It helps lock into the habit of using "erase images" in the menu to edit the photos.



Only works when shooting - during image playback, trash is still trash.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Only works when shooting - during image playback, trash is still trash.



One man's trash is another man's ......


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 21, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Only works when shooting - during image playback, trash is still trash.
> ...


Art....


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 21, 2013)

One man's trash is another man's ...…


Canon EOS film body


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on changing the trash button to brighten the LCD. This helps a bit. And, as Neuro pointed out, it only affects the LCD while shooting and still works as a delete button during playback.

Now, if I can figure out how to balance my "readers" on my nose while shooting.....

Are there "dioptor" overlays out there?


----------



## BL (Jul 22, 2013)

aren't there loupes and hoods used for video that can help solve this problem too? i think hoodman makes a bunch of stuff like this.

granted, your M won't be compact anymore


----------



## sanj (Jul 22, 2013)

I TOTALLY understand.
My solution or (should I say half solution, as it is bigger) is Fuji x100 or x100s


----------

